# Solution pour problème de batterie de l'iPhone 5



## tleveque (11 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
Juste pour donner un truc qui pourrait aider d'autre personne...
J'avais avec mon iPhone 5, le fameux problème de batterie qui se décharge rapidement. +-10% par heure sans rien faire. Avec les même setting que mon iPhone 4 après un restore.

Mon iPhone 5 est maintenant revenue à la normale.
Voici ce que j'ai fait:
Dans "Réglage"/"Confidentialité"/"Service de localisation",
Scrollez complètement en bas..... et oui un petit menu plutôt caché!
"Service système"
J'ai fermé "Circulation", "Def. du fuseau horaire", "Diag. et utilisation", Genius pour les apps" et "iAds en fonction du lieu".
Redémarrer.... et voilà.

Je ne sais pas vraiment lequel est le coupable, mais je suspecte "Diag. et utilisation" et "iAds en fonction du lieu"....

J'espère que ça va aider d'autre personne...


----------



## Perahim (11 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour ces conseils qui sont effectivement à suivre pour avoir une bonne batterie.

Bon, ils ont déjà été donné plusieurs fois, mais c'est toujours bien de les rappeler !!


----------



## seianec (11 Octobre 2012)

Merci! Je connaissais déja ce menu, mais tu viens de m'apprendre qu'il y avait désormais le Genius... Comme cette fonction doit être la plus inutile de l'iPhone, j'ai désactivé la localisation, surtout qu'elle sert "souvent" (elle était dans les utilisées depuis moins de 24h alors que je me sers pas de Genius :/ )


----------



## Tosay (12 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour et merci car grâce à vous, j'ai ré-activé "localiser mon iphone" :rateau:

Je vous explique :

Je suis un parano de % de batterie de mon 4S (pour moi, quand mon iphone descend en dessous des 40%, je considère qu'il est presque vide ). Et avec une journée de 11H en utilisation intensive , je rentre chez moi avec environ 60% de batterie restante 

Pour une optimisation optimale de ma batterie, je désactive Siri (je ne m'en sert jamais et si j'en ai envie, je l'active quelques secondes) et....*je désactive le service de localisation* et je le réactive quand je dois me servir de la météo ou de mon GPS.

Bref, votre topic m'a donné envie de fouiller un peu dans mes réglages et j'avais oublié le système de localisation de l'iPhone en cas de perte ou de vol !! Et bon....si le service de localisation n'est pas activé , cette appli ne sert à rien (logique...)

Bref², si je perd mon iPhone demain et que je le retrouve avec "localiser mon iPhone", je vous fait un gros bisous :love:


----------

